# Mass Negging



## secdrl (Jul 12, 2012)

*TOP FIVE REASONS COOLHANDJOB NEEDS TO BE BACK IN THE RED

*Has Shown Support For Earl, Eddie, Paramour, Chainz, Zen

*Has a computer full of gay porn (not trannys, gay porn)

*Claims to run 10 miles/day, but has no pictures, videos (because he's fat)

*Because he's fat

 And, Most Importantly...

*He was over the top in disrepecting IML's sexy ass veteran, Cellar Door.


I will rep anyone who negs him.

 Also, If you rep him, I will relentlessly neg you everyday. 

*


----------



## hoyle21 (Jul 12, 2012)

He rips on little wing too.    Fuck that queer, negged.


----------



## secdrl (Jul 12, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> He rips on little wing too.    Fuck that queer, negged.



Repped.


----------



## coolhandjames (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## Zen (Jul 12, 2012)

I just negged the OP and supporting poster who likes ugly middle-age heifers.


----------



## coolhandjames (Jul 12, 2012)

secdrl said:


> *TOP FIVE REASONS COOLHANDJOB NEEDS TO BE BACK IN THE RED
> 
> *Has Shown Support For Earl, Eddie, Paramour, Chainz, Zen
> 
> ...




Also, all of the above is cool with me except that very last part * I will relentlessly neg you everyday. *

Being butt hurt is one thing but being an all out cunt is another.


----------



## secdrl (Jul 12, 2012)

Zen said:


> I just negged the OP and supporting poster who likes ugly middle-age heifers.





			
				Zen said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received 0 reputation points from Zen.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...



You sure did.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 12, 2012)

coolhand and eddie prove they are gay by the way they go out of their way to chase women off the board.


----------



## coolhandjames (Jul 12, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> coolhand and eddie prove they are gay by the way they go out of their way to chase women off the board.


----------



## custom (Jul 12, 2012)

What ever happened to the female member "CHUBBY""


----------



## secdrl (Jul 12, 2012)

custom said:


> What ever happened to the female member "CHUBBY""



That's not important. Did you neg him or not?


----------



## Lion. (Jul 12, 2012)

secdrl said:


> That's not important. Did you neg him or not?



Spoken like a true cum-guzzler.


----------



## coolhandjames (Jul 12, 2012)

^^^ Not even coolhand_* I*_ swears.


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 12, 2012)

Lion. said:


> Spoken like a true cum-guzzler.




^^ban eddie


----------



## Lion. (Jul 12, 2012)

^^

Stick some dynamite in your ass bitch.


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 12, 2012)

^^^you can start picking new handle..


----------



## Lion. (Jul 12, 2012)

^^

You can start lighting up that TNT in your dick chute anytime now.


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 12, 2012)

^^stick around for longer..oh wait


----------



## _LG_ (Jul 12, 2012)

Chj please post your picture response to my neg here


----------



## coolhandjames (Jul 12, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Chj please post your picture response to my neg here





Please don't use your teeth when you blow me.


----------



## secdrl (Jul 12, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Chj please post your picture response to my neg here



Here's the one he posted to me.


----------



## coolhandjames (Jul 12, 2012)

^^^ He's right I did send those. Lol


----------



## Watson (Jul 12, 2012)

im out, but sorry chj, secdrl is like captain spanky around here, and i dont want to get spanked!

 ive got to neg u asap!


----------



## machinist9 (Jul 12, 2012)

Chj negged.


----------



## coolhandjames (Jul 12, 2012)

machinist9 said:


> Chj negged.


----------



## cube789 (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## Robalo (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## secdrl (Jul 13, 2012)

Socrates said:


> im out, but sorry chj, secdrl is like captain spanky around here, and i dont want to get spanked!
> 
> ive got to neg u asap!



Repped.


----------



## secdrl (Jul 13, 2012)

machinist9 said:


> Chj negged.




Repped.


----------



## secdrl (Jul 13, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


>




Repped.


----------



## secdrl (Jul 13, 2012)

Robalo said:


>



Reloading. Get you in a few...


----------



## Vibrant (Jul 13, 2012)

Kinda miss dgg in threads like these. He'd neg everyone that posted in here


----------



## secdrl (Jul 13, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> Kinda miss dgg in threads like these. He'd neg everyone that posted in here



I've given up, bro. I think the DRSE has successfully eliminated DGG. I even got his Facebook information and there's limited activity. Just a few "come at me bros." Other than that, pretty silent.


----------



## Watson (Jul 13, 2012)

ok i negged him, no more spanking please !!!


----------



## coolhandjames (Jul 13, 2012)

I just burned one down and I had a thought.

You were that kid in school that I made fun of secdrl... 

Teasing insecure douchebags like you has left me with a permanent scent...

A scar if you will that only insecure douchebags (like yourself) can sniff out...

Kinda like that Jeepers Creepers movie... you see that shit ?

You smell my confidence and something in your brain says " ATTACK "

Woe to you... indeed.


----------



## Watson (Jul 13, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> I just burned one down and I had a thought.
> 
> You were that kid in school that I made fun of secdrl...
> 
> ...



i was the shortest kid in my grade when i was in yr8 cause i was 2 years younger, i was everyones fucken punching bag

by yr 11 i was a foot taller than most and alot heavier, lucky i had a good memory

cunts who picked on me didnt have a good time after that, 

nothing to be proud of being a cunt bully dude!


----------



## secdrl (Jul 13, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> I just burned one down and I had a thought.
> 
> You were that kid in school that I made fun of secdrl...
> 
> ...



Yeah, you're real confident. So confident in fact, you've managed to post zero pictures, no videos, no logs. (because you're a frail body, I know) 

Your confidence grew so much over the years, you've stored hundreds of gay porn pictures to your hard drive for immediate LHJO material if the mood may strike you...

Nigga, the only thing that's high in your life is your cholesterol and unemployment checks. Lay down, crisco.


----------



## Innocence (Jul 13, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Yeah, you're real confident. So confident in fact, you've managed to post zero pictures, no videos, no logs. (because you're a frail body, I know)
> 
> Your confidence grew so much over the years, you've stored hundreds of gay porn pictures to your hard drive for immediate LHJO material if the mood may strike you...
> 
> Nigga, the only thing that's high in your life is your cholesterol and unemployment checks. Lay down, crisco.



You fags never stop begging to see pics of naked men.
Really there is absolutely no reason for you keep breathing.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 13, 2012)

I just pos repped eddie by accident FML someone take care of that for me


----------



## secdrl (Jul 13, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> I just pos repped eddie by accident FML someone take care of that for me



It doesn't matter. When XYZ or Captn' step in, he'll be banned anyway, doesn't really matter. Give it a few hours.


----------



## SupaSwole (Jul 13, 2012)

Innocence said:


> You fags never stop begging to see pics of naked men.
> Really there is absolutely no reason for you keep breathing.


Negged


----------



## Gena Marie (Jul 13, 2012)

You guys always seem to make me laugh.  Thanks for the thread


----------



## secdrl (Jul 13, 2012)

Gena Marie said:


> You guys always seem to make me laugh. Thanks for the thread




You're welcome. Please feel free to use some of that unlimited negging power towards CoolHandJobless.


----------



## SupaSwole (Jul 13, 2012)

Gena Marie said:


> You guys always seem to make me laugh.  Thanks for the thread


----------



## charley (Jul 13, 2012)

CHJ......you're forcing us to negg you......chill out........tell SECDRL you're sorry for being an asshole & all is forgiven [maybe]..... 

................


----------



## coolhandjames (Jul 13, 2012)

charley said:


> CHJ......you're forcing us to negg you......chill out........tell SECDRL you're sorry for being an asshole & all is forgiven [maybe].....
> 
> ................






Surrender ?








You really don't know jack do you ?


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 13, 2012)

Socrates said:


> i was the shortest kid in my grade when i was in yr8 cause i was 2 years younger, i was everyones fucken punching bag
> 
> by yr 11 i was a foot taller than most and alot heavier, lucky i had a good memory
> 
> ...


when I entered high school my mom transferred at her job to the food stamp department. I would tell all the nigs on my bus you fuck with me I'll tell my mom your name and she will take your mom off welfare then your mom will kick your ass. Needless to say I never had a problem with any of the black kids in my school. True story


----------



## secdrl (Jul 13, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> when I entered high school my mom transferred at her job to the food stamp department. I would tell all the nigs on my bus you fuck with me I'll tell my mom your name and she will take your mom off welfare then your mom will kick your ass. Needless to say I never had a problem with any of the black kids in my school. True story


----------



## NVRBDR (Jul 13, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> when I entered high school my mom transferred at her job to the food stamp department. I would tell all the nigs on my bus you fuck with me I'll tell my mom your name and she will take your mom off welfare then your mom will kick your ass. Needless to say I never had a problem with any of the black kids in my school. True story


----------



## machinist9 (Jul 13, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


>




Bawabahahahaha.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 14, 2012)

I negged coolhandjob, then I again I neg him every day on principal.


----------



## Watson (Jul 14, 2012)

CHJ i got to neg u dude until u make peace with my brah! its ok, he will wear a rubber and use lube!

negged


----------



## coolhandjames (Jul 14, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> I negged coolhandjob, then I again I neg him every day on principal.



Yeah, the fact you have no life has *nothing *to do with it.



Socrates said:


> CHJ i got to neg u dude until u make peace with my brah! its ok, he will wear a rubber and use lube!
> 
> negged



^^^ Didn't you have me on ignore ?


----------



## secdrl (Jul 14, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> I negged coolhandjob, then I again I neg him every day on principal.




I rep you everytime you neg coolhandjobless.


----------



## coolhandjames (Jul 14, 2012)

secdrl said:


> I love when you push my head down on your cock big pimpin.


----------



## longworthb (Jul 14, 2012)

negged for being a douche


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 14, 2012)

Negged


----------



## secdrl (Jul 14, 2012)

longworthb said:


> negged for being a douche




Repped.


----------



## secdrl (Jul 14, 2012)

jitbjake88 said:


> Negged




Repped.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 14, 2012)

Zen said:


> I just negged the OP and supporting poster who likes ugly middle-age heifers.



Cellar Door can _definitely _defend herself.

And I just banned Zen. Does that make up for my not negging CHJ?


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 14, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Cellar Door can _definitely _defend herself.
> 
> And I just banned Zen. Does that make up for my not negging CHJ?


excellent work sir!


----------



## Curt James (Jul 15, 2012)

Eddie doesn't hide. He's all, like, "Ban me now!"


----------



## Watson (Jul 15, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Eddie doesn't hide. He's all, like, "Ban me now!"



give the public what they want, eddies head on a spike!


----------



## secdrl (Jul 15, 2012)

CJ comes through again. Mah nigga...


----------



## SupaSwole (Jul 15, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


>




Negged......... Agian


----------



## coolhandjames (Jul 15, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> Negged......... Agian










I'm sorry I wasn't listening.


----------



## charley (Jul 15, 2012)

We wish you were listening.......


.....................negged


----------



## coolhandjames (Jul 15, 2012)

charley said:


> We wish you were listening.......
> 
> 
> .....................negged




This is "cool" in sign...






See if you can figure it out...


----------



## Watson (Jul 15, 2012)

negged


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 16, 2012)

Negged coolhandjob again.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jul 16, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Cellar Door can _definitely _defend herself.
> 
> And I just banned Zen. Does that make up for my not negging CHJ?



This is true. But I leave CHJ alone mostly cause there is no sport in smacking around a retard.


----------



## secdrl (Jul 16, 2012)

I just negged him again. He's down 14 million since the start of this thread. Nice work, mah niggas.


----------



## SupaSwole (Jul 16, 2012)

Negged... Agian..... Makes 3 for this thread


----------



## charley (Jul 16, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> This is "cool" in sign...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hearts & Minds.........   and you're losing them.....

[you can do better]

          NEGGED


----------



## secdrl (Jul 16, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> Negged... Agian..... Makes 3 for this thread



Repped


----------



## secdrl (Jul 16, 2012)

charley said:


> NEGGED



Repped


----------



## Watson (Jul 16, 2012)

threw one more in there


----------



## coolhandjames (Jul 16, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> This is true. But I leave CHJ alone mostly cause there is no sport in smacking around a retard.



Blow me fat cunt.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 16, 2012)

negged...


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 16, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> Blow me fat cunt.



You need to be taught some manners faggot.


----------



## coolhandjames (Jul 16, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> You need to be taught some manners faggot.









2


----------



## secdrl (Jul 16, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> negged...



Thank you. Again.


----------



## secdrl (Jul 16, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> Blow me fat cunt.




You got a lot of room calling someone else fat. You're the oversized, cholesterol crazed, couch sitting, unemployed, fat, krispy kreme eating, diabetic blimp. Shut the fuck up, fat ass.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Jul 16, 2012)

Negged!


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 16, 2012)

you guys are a bunch of neggers


----------



## secdrl (Jul 16, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


> Negged!



Reps on recharge, mah negga!!


----------



## Wrecker (Jul 16, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Reps on recharge, mah negga!!



Negged for overusing mah negga, you wussy ass nigger.


----------



## secdrl (Jul 16, 2012)

Wrecker said:


> Negged for overusing mah negga, you wussy ass nigger.





			
				Wrecker said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received 0 reputation points from Wrecker.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...



See you in a day or two under your new username, taint fiddler.


----------



## Inciter (Jul 16, 2012)

secdrl said:


> See you in a day or two under your new username, taint fiddler.



Sure thing powder puff. And you will still be just as much of a purse-loving faggot.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 16, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> Negged......... *Agian*



Racist post reported!

...

(adjusts glasses)

Wait. Thought that said Asian. Never mind.


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 16, 2012)

Inciter said:


> Sure thing powder puff. And you will still be just as much of a purse-loving faggot.


fill me in please, what do you get from making mass fake profiles just to post lame comebacks, no humor, nothing funny or witty, just the same lame comments? I cant see how this fills your day and brings you enjoyment. I picture a lonely fat little boy on his parents computer, eating cheetoes and jerking his orange little dick.


----------



## charley (Jul 16, 2012)

Some body needs to kill some body...........................I mean that in the nicest way.......


----------



## Intense (Jul 16, 2012)

<3 not </3






Homo, yes


----------



## squigader (Jul 17, 2012)

You make a convincing argument.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 17, 2012)

I negged coolhandjob again.


----------



## coolhandjames (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## charley (Jul 17, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



coolhandjames said:


>





..........Best thing you ever said ...........


----------



## secdrl (Jul 17, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


>



Negged.


----------



## coolhandjames (Jul 17, 2012)

charley said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...





secdrl said:


> Negged.


----------



## charley (Jul 17, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


>




Yo Handjob... I was being nice & friendly like...  

               [favor please... use larger print it's hard to read your hilarious posts]


----------



## secdrl (Jul 18, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


>



Negged.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 18, 2012)

Negged him again today.


----------



## coolhandjames (Jul 18, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> Negged him again today.










Listen to Snoop son.


----------



## secdrl (Jul 18, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> Listen to Snoop son.



Check your inbox. Just negged you again, twin chin.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 18, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> Listen to Snoop son.



And with this post from coolhandjob, I was able to neg him TWICE today.


----------



## secdrl (Jul 18, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> And with this post from coolhandjob, I was able to neg him TWICE today.


He's down 21 million in the last 48 hours. I like where this is going.


----------



## SupaSwole (Jul 18, 2012)

Negged... Agian.... Agian


----------



## secdrl (Jul 18, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> Negged... Agian.... Agian



Repped.


----------



## charley (Jul 18, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> WRONG SIDE OF THE STREET HANDJOB....
> 
> ....................Negged


----------



## NVRBDR (Jul 18, 2012)

negged the fool.


----------



## secdrl (Jul 18, 2012)

Jimmyusa said:


> negged the fool.



Repped


----------



## CellarDoor (Jul 18, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> fill me in please, what do you get from making mass fake profiles just to post lame comebacks, no humor, nothing funny or witty, just the same lame comments? I cant see how this fills your day and brings you enjoyment. I picture a lonely fat little boy on his parents computer, eating cheetoes and jerking his orange little dick.


It's simple sweetie, he doesn't have the confidence to ask the boys on here to put it in his butt. So he provokes an anal raping.


----------



## coolhandjames (Jul 19, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Check your inbox. Just negged you again, twin chin.





Big Pimpin said:


> And with this post from coolhandjob, I was able to neg him TWICE today.





SupaSwole said:


> Negged... Agian.... Agian





charley said:


> coolhandjames said:
> 
> 
> > WRONG SIDE OF THE STREET HANDJOB....
> ...


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 19, 2012)

I just negged this faggot...again.


----------



## secdrl (Jul 19, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> I just negged this faggot...again.




I just got him, too. I know he's pissed as hell. Down 21 million on 72 hours, at this pace, he's back in red by the end of the month.


----------



## secdrl (Jul 19, 2012)

Also, this is what Cumhandjob looks like minus the bloat throat and twin chin he now has.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 19, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Also, this is what Cumhandjob looks like minus the bloat throat and twin chin he now has.



Typical looking pivot man.


----------



## secdrl (Jul 19, 2012)

Where is that faggot? Last I checked, he was busy trying to break the world record for title defenses in RAW Vs Smackdown for the XBOX. Somebody please tell him the Reach-a-round is not an appropriate finishing move.


----------



## coolhandjames (Jul 19, 2012)

secdrl said:


> I just got him, too. _*I know he's pissed as hell*_. Down 21 million on 72 hours, at this pace, he's back in red by the end of the month.




If you only knew how not mad I am... <---- Do I have to say it ?


----------



## secdrl (Jul 19, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> If you only knew how not mad I am... <---- Do I have to say it ?




Nah, I know you're mad. I<------ caused you to go down 23 million. I know that stings. (if you're able to feel it through all that fat)


----------



## NVRBDR (Jul 19, 2012)

negged again. disdain for the US military makes you an ungrateful bitch


----------



## charley (Jul 19, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> If you only knew how not mad I am... <---- Do I have to say it ?



SAY IT WITH A KISS........ ...when you suck my cock don't squeeze my johnson burger so hard...... do it like your MOM  does it.....


................big letters for you...........NEGGED....


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 19, 2012)

negged x 10


----------



## Watson (Jul 19, 2012)

heavy just went up there with gandhi and mandela of people to be admired, well done sir

ohh and double anal porn stars


----------



## secdrl (Jul 19, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> negged x 10



Love you.


----------



## SupaSwole (Jul 19, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Love you.


----------



## SupaSwole (Jul 19, 2012)

Negged---------->>>>><<<<~~~~~~~|#######}++++++++????????\\\\______{{{{???????????????':::----))))))$$$$$$$$$$$&&&&&,,,,|||||\\\|\|\|\|\|\|\\|\|\|\|\~\\|\|\|\\\|\|\|\|\|\|\|\|\|{}{}{}]{]%^*+??negged:;()$&@@&$)(;:negged?)(;/-)&@";;,?)$&!.!,))?,$,))?&),,$;//-)&@""@?.@,($?,$&@&&;nnnnnnnnnnneeeeeeeeeegggggggggggggggggeeeeeedddddddddd!!!!!!!?!?!?!,!????!!?!?,!?)?,),(;;,!!??$!


----------



## secdrl (Jul 19, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


>




Negged. Shit, I can't neg you cause I just repped you. I get you tomorrow.


----------



## SupaSwole (Jul 19, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> Negged---------->>>>><<<<~~~~~~~|#######}++++++++????????\\\\______{{{{???????????????':::----))))))$$$$$$$$$$$&&&&&,,,,|||||\\\|\|\|\|\|\|\\|\|\|\|\~\\|\|\|\\\|\|\|\|\|\|\|\|\|{}{}{}]{]%^*+??negged:;()$&@@&$)(;:negged?)(;/-)&@";;,?)$&!.!,))?,$,))?&),,$;//-)&@""@?.@,($?,$&@&&;nnnnnnnnnnneeeeeeeeeegggggggggggggggggeeeeeedddddddddd!!!!!!!?!?!?!,!????!!?!?,!?)?,),(;;,!!??$!




That was for coolhanddouchebag


----------



## SupaSwole (Jul 19, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Negged. Shit, I can't neg you cause I just repped you. I get you tomorrow.


----------



## secdrl (Jul 19, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


>


----------



## secdrl (Jul 19, 2012)

Just negged CHJ's. Down 51 million in 72 hours. That's gotta hurt...


----------



## Watson (Jul 19, 2012)

i gave him jew reps (negd)


----------



## secdrl (Jul 20, 2012)

Repped ^^^


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 20, 2012)

I negged the faggot again.


----------



## secdrl (Jul 20, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> I negged the faggot again.



 I just got him again, too. 4 days ago, he was at 77 million, now he's at 12. lol


----------



## charley (Jul 20, 2012)

Where is the man of the hour???????  [negged]







,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,oh shit.....out of reps....


----------



## njc (Jul 20, 2012)

I wasnt going to join the negging party since I didnt know anything about this guy, then I read him ripping on our armed forces.

Negged whenever I can possibly negged from here on out until I die


----------



## secdrl (Jul 20, 2012)

njc said:


> I wasnt going to join the negging party since I didnt know anything about this guy, then I read him ripping on our armed forces.
> 
> Negged whenever I can possibly negged from here on out until I die



Repped.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 20, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


>



neggd again for living in his moms basement.


----------



## Watson (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## SupaSwole (Jul 21, 2012)

Bump for a Saturday morning negging


----------



## coolhandjames (Jul 21, 2012)

It's alright guys....


----------



## Vibrant (Jul 21, 2012)

holy shit, 5 pages of mass negging. thats actually pretty impressive


----------



## charley (Jul 21, 2012)

One more 'neg' for handjob.........some day he'll shut-up.....


----------



## SupaSwole (Jul 21, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> holy shit, 5 pages of mass negging. thats actually pretty impressive


Shits just getting started... You remember Vancouver?? He got negged smooth into another dimension ...


----------



## Watson (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## CellarDoor (Jul 21, 2012)

Do I have to take FagmanJames off my ignore list to negg him? I don't know if it's worth it...


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 21, 2012)

njc said:


> I wasnt going to join the negging party since I didnt know anything about this guy, then I read him ripping on our armed forces.
> 
> Negged whenever I can possibly negged from here on out until I die


same here, I never neg anyone but this homo made me jump on board this neg train


----------



## secdrl (Jul 21, 2012)

I want to thank everyone who participated on my thread. Just like Vancouver, his time here is coming to an end. He's nothing more than a worthless, jobless faggot who hacks on the military and keeps a hard drive full of gay porn. Now that he's in the red, he's completely irrelevent and his IML career is worthless. 

With that being said, please feel free to continue the daily neggings and I will rep accordingly.

Going to bed, hittin' that golf course in the morning, mah homies.


----------



## Watson (Jul 22, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> same here, I never neg anyone but this homo made me jump on board this neg train



i just belong to the pack mentality, im dumb enough to join a pack of african americans who are going around beating up white people!


----------



## Watson (Jul 22, 2012)

holy shit i noticed hes in the red, wasnt he around 50 mil when this started?


----------



## Watson (Jul 22, 2012)

rule no1 dont fuck with secdrl lol


----------



## coolhandjames (Jul 22, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> holy shit, 5 pages of mass negging. thats actually pretty impressive











charley said:


> One more 'neg' for handjob.........some day he'll shut-up.....



Not likely.




CellarDoor said:


> Do I have to take FagmanJames off my ignore list to negg him? I don't know if it's worth it...


----------



## charley (Jul 22, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

This is why people 'negg' the shit out of you......  Totally disrespectful.....


----------



## coolhandjames (Jul 22, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

This is why I don't care...


----------



## coolhandjames (Jul 22, 2012)

Socrates said:


> rule no1 dont fuck with secdrl lol




It wasn't that chicken neck secfool that got me in the red it was the lady heavyiron.

Reps when they're owed mate !


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 22, 2012)

CHJ negged me a few days ago.....this shows his level of intelligence....


----------



## secdrl (Jul 22, 2012)

It looks like CHJ's paid the price for negging Heavy. I know he's mad. And jelly...


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 22, 2012)

His threatening PM's aren't helping him....


----------



## secdrl (Jul 22, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> His threatening PM's aren't helping him....


 what's he sayin'?


----------



## coolhandjames (Jul 22, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> CHJ negged me a few days ago.....this shows his level of intelligence....



Or how much I don't give a fuck about the rep/neg system.




heavyiron said:


> His threatening PM's aren't helping him....



Ask secdrl about " threating PM's ".


secdrl said:


> what's he sayin'?



I called him the bitch that he is.

It's not like I threatened to "_do my research_" and "_find and kill him_"... right secdrl ?

Even though we both know you don't have the balls.



Coolhand out


----------



## charley (Jul 22, 2012)

Only a 'real fool' thinks he can fuck with HEAVY........  & CHJ , you're tuning out to be that fool....    





...............................


----------



## secdrl (Jul 23, 2012)

I just Negged him again. (for not exercising and being fat)


----------



## charley (Jul 25, 2012)

...........


----------

